# Free download CD sampler 'Halloween Music' - This week only



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you very much I am sure I will use these.


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Hey woodsy! No problem thankyou for listening, hope some of them are useful. I'm very proud of 'Hexed'

thanks for commenting!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you for your kindness, Sam. _Ghost House_ and _Spellbound_ sound a whole lot different. I prefer this version of _Zombie_, without the vocals. I simply cannot pinpoint the difference regarding the included version of _The Chills_ no matter how I try, but I am somewhat tone-deaf, so that likely does not help matters


----------



## the insurgent (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for your generosity, Sam. I really like Creeper, but Hexed is close...


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Garth and Insurgent, appreciate your comments, it takes a lot of work to write these songs so any feedback is hugely appreciated 
Happy Halloween!!


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Just a reminder this is still free if you want to get a copy go to www.samhaynes1.bandcamp.com

if you use the code HALLOWEEN you can get a discount of 20% of all music and merch, which means you can pick up one of our extremely scary cd's for the price of a coffee!


----------



## sp900zxi1 (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank you, I can't wait to listen to it. During trick or treating, I set up my sound system and fill my end of the neighbor with this wonderful music for all to enjoy.


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you! I can't wait to listen to this.


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

thankyou Scary Jackolantern and Sp900zxi1 i hope you enjoy them,
we hit the amazon holiday chart several times this week, thats a huge achievement for an independent horror musician! 

and got a great review at gravediggers local - check it out here....

http://www.gravediggerslocal.com/2014/10/music-to-haunt-by-spine-chillers/

hope you have a horrifying halloween! Thanks to everyone on the forum for spreading the horror
Sam 
www.Hauntmusic.co.uk


----------

